# Help!!About Napoleon



## fallenstar (Jan 8, 2004)

Right now I am doing a Trial of Napoleon in social class, and I am on the side of Liberal, which is the side that try to condamn Napoleon guilty. So far I found a LOT materials on the Internet, but they all seemed to be on the side of the Bonapartists. Anyone could give me some help on the points that can help me win. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh, sorry.  Not me.  Not a period of history that I know much about.  Anyone else?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 8, 2004)

Here is a little bit of information regarding some of the personages involved in the Quadruple Alliance.  Basically to find what a court would charge Napoleon with, you have to put yourself in the place of these people in the alliance.  What did he do that wasn't accepted by the other powers at the time?  What made him so hated?  How was his charismatic leading of men a bad thing?  Why was he considered a 'plague'?  

http://mars.acnet.wnec.edu/~grempel/courses/germany/lectures/06metternich.html

http://www.multi.fi/~goranfri/bioalexander.html

http://en2.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Wellesley,_1st_Duke_of_Wellington

So there is a little bit of stuff for you to take a look at.  I am sure that your mock trial will be held soon, but if you had time, reading some descriptions of the famous battles would be helpful as well as some of the historical information on what was going on during that timeperiod.  You could follow a timeline and read something about all the major battles up to Waterloo - there are many books in the library that deal with these.  Even fictional accounts can be helpful to get the 'mood' of the people at the time.  

I love these kinds of things.  Best of luck!


----------

